# Enfp ;-p



## Amir (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Everrrry-body!

I'm totally new to MBTI and just discovered that I'm an ENFP! This is the coolest thing I've seen since the last coolest thing I've ever seen. It feels good to finally start making sense of some of my behaviors and to realize that I'm not the only one out there.... although it seems that there aren't too many ENFPs in general and even less guys? So obviously, I'm very anxious to meet every single person on this site as I dive deeper into the human condition. Let's go. Say hello to me!!!! 

Amir


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Amir and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Amir. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome ENFP


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello, Amir. And welcome. For the most part I try to avoid the intro posts, I know I'll never get to all of them and don't want to be unfair, but I have to say your winking tongue sticking out with a nose smiley: "*;-p*" caught my attention. Only an ENFP would come up with that one, I imagine...!


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome! Yay, another ENFP! roud::crazy:


----------



## Amir (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello guys and gals,

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm totally infatuated with all this MBTI stuff at the moment, particularity with other ENFP profiles. I seem to instantly fall in love with each one I come across. In some ways, it's like looking into a mirror. (FYI, the other types are pretty cool too... ya know I love you all .

I was the guy in high school who would cycle through the tables everyday at lunch. One day, it was the coolest jocks and cheerleaders; one day, it was with the math geeks; the next, it was with the gothic crew (they would talk about how the jocks all acted the same yet they all dressed and acted the same themselves ); another day, i would worm my way into the teachers' lounge and somehow convince them to let me hang with them. I enjoyed connecting with all the different constituencies, seeing the same world from their different perspectives. Now I know why. Haha, now I also know why I was a terrible accountant and investment banker! I can't sit in front of a computer for 10 hours a day dealing with details and factual minutia. Are you kidding me? I have to go save the world. 

Ok, enough rambling.

Amir :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Amir. Welcome to PC.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

oh no...another one:dry:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum roud:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to personality cafe Amir,enjoy your stay:laughing:


----------



## Amir (Aug 2, 2009)

So, after perusing the forum for a while, I've come across a few conclusions. Could you guys help me understand (I'm new to online forums in general)

1. Unlike Facebook, where I collect all kinds of friends, it seems that on this Forum, people general keep their friend groups relatively small. Why?

2. Not many people reveal their real identities behind the avatars. Is this a perpetual online deal? I'm interested in meeting people that could translate into real life friendships or more. As an ENFP, I need to feel connection with tangible humaniods :tongue:

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Also, thanks again for the additional welcomes


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey amir! Welcome, i like your style. Take the avatars as a kinda symbolic way to know who people are :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Amir said:


> So, after perusing the forum for a while, I've come across a few conclusions. Could you guys help me understand (I'm new to online forums in general)
> 
> 1. Unlike Facebook, where I collect all kinds of friends, it seems that on this Forum, people general keep their friend groups relatively small. Why?
> 
> ...


1. on facebook I only add people i already have as friends in real life.

2. people either post their real photos on the picture threads or on their private profile. the avatar is to show their mood at the moment perhaps


----------



## Amir (Aug 2, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> oh no...another one:dry:


Ah ha! My first victim has identified itself. Prepare to be barraged with positive energy! Shock and awe. Shock - and - awe.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Amir said:


> Ah ha! My first victim has identified itself. Prepare to be barraged with positive energy! Shock and awe. Shock - and - awe.


You seems to be such an ENFP, it hurts. :wink:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Amir said:


> Ah ha! My first victim has identified itself. Prepare to be barraged with positive energy! Shock and awe. Shock - and - awe.


bah! I got enough positivity from Alysaria, she is all I need.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitty for you:


----------



## Amir (Aug 2, 2009)

Hah, thank you. Me and kitties never got along until my last relationship. She was an introvert and a cat person and I am a puppy at heart. Get this, in my desire to connect with with gf, I actually consciously willed myself to not have severe allergic reactions to cats. I totally got over my allergies to cats for the sake of love. How idealistic is that?


----------

